# Timeshares near Pasadena California



## abc31 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm looking for something for a friend of mine going to the RoseBowl.  Any suggestions?


----------



## swift (Nov 3, 2008)

I am guessing the nearest would be Capistrano Beach.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2008)

There are no timeshares near Pasadena, unless you want to drive an hour or more to get from the TS to Pasadena.  Anaheim is probably the closest.

For Pasadena, I would suggest a hotel.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2008)

Palm springs may be another option. Still not close but driveable.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Palm springs may be another option. Still not close but driveable.



Oh, I think you are off a bit on this.   It's about 175 miles from Pasadena to Palm Springs.

Ventura, where I think there is a TS is 65 miles.

Anaheim is about 35 miles.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 3, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Oh, I think you are off a bit on this.   It's about 175 miles from Pasadena to Palm Springs.
> 
> Ventura, where I think there is a TS is 65 miles.
> 
> Anaheim is about 35 miles.



Yeah - north San Diego County would also be more realistic than Palm Springs.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

If you use the TUG TS Map  http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html and select the west area and zum in on Pasadena it shows the ones at Anaheim to be the closest

The Map is a great tool and we use it a bunch as we travel the US. Thanks to the author for the hard work in preparing it.

Abaco-Bob


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Oh, I think you are off a bit on this.   It's about 175 miles from Pasadena to Palm Springs.
> 
> Ventura, where I think there is a TS is 65 miles.
> 
> Anaheim is about 35 miles.


What?? 175 miles, I don't think so. 

According to mapquest it is 100 miles from Palm Spring to Pasadena.


----------



## Gerry (Nov 3, 2008)

The closest TS is in Oxnard, CA You don't want to go to Anaheim because the traffic would be a nightmare even Oxnard could be but not as bad especially going to the Rose Ball


----------



## abc31 (Nov 3, 2008)

*How 'bout L.A. then?*

Thank  you for your posts. Since there is nothing very close to Pasadena, my friend has decided to stay for a week in or near L.A., and then stay a night or 2 in Pasadena.  Any suggestions for L.A. area?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pasadena is east LA. There are no TSs in LA!


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Pasadena is east LA. There are no TSs in LA!



You were right about the distance, I guess I didn't read the google map correctly....but 100 miles is too far....when you consider the distance and the traffic....

But on this other point....you are off again.... 

Pasadena is not East LA!......Pasadena blue bloods would die if they heard you say that!  

Pasadena is to the north & east of downtown LA.  East LA is east of downtown in the Boyle Heights area, it's roughly defined as the area between the 5, 10 & 60 fwys...that's just a rough designation.  Cesar Chavez Ave  runs through the community.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2008)

abc31 said:


> Thank  you for your posts. Since there is nothing very close to Pasadena, my friend has decided to stay for a week in or near L.A., and then stay a night or 2 in Pasadena.  Any suggestions for L.A. area?
> 
> Thanks
> Amy



Los Angeles is a HUGH city.....try to be more clear on what your friend is looking for....then it will be easier to offer suggestions.


----------



## RichM (Nov 4, 2008)

Anaheim is definitely the closest - Oxnard and San Diego are waaaay too far for so cal driving.

Even Anaheim to Pasadena is 90-120 minutes during rush hour.  I commute from just north of Anaheim to Pasadena and back every day - 40 miles round trip - about 50-60 minutes but that's at 5AM and 3PM.

If he's going to the actual Rose Bowl game on New Years' Day, then it might not be so bad a drive during the day from Anaheim to Pasadena although finding parking will be a nightmare.  The Rose Parade starts just blocks from the Rose Bowl and the whole area is congested most of the day.  I think they have satellite parking and shuttles from the Old Pasadena area somewhere to the Rose Bowl.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## abc31 (Nov 4, 2008)

They are looking to do a lot of Hollywood touristy stuff (stars homes, ect.).  It sounds like there's nothing that would be too convenient to that, but maybe Anaheim wouldn't be a bad choice.  Thanks for your help.  Obviously I don't know California geography at all.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 4, 2008)

I would say do Priceline or Hotwire for hotels. Maybe try Craig's lists for vacation rentals. If I was going to LA, I would want to stay in the Santa Monica area by the beach and do things in LA from there. Anaheim would be a pain to drive back and forth, too, and who knows how much gas will be at that time.

Pasadena, definitely hotels and he should probably get a back up reservation now. People plan far ahead for the Rose Parade and game.
Liz


----------



## CATBinCO (Nov 4, 2008)

I am originally from the LA area. When we got into timeshares (after we moved to CO) LA is the first area I looked at since my Mom and sister still live there. LA does not have any choices for timeshares. Closest is usually in South Orange County/North San Diego County, Palm Springs, and then a couple in Oxnard/Ventura County.  All of these places are a minimum of an hour's drive (sometimes 2-3 hrs) from Los Angeles. So if you're planning an LA vacation, you're going to have to look at hotels.


----------



## abc31 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you.  Those are good suggestions.  I like the idea of staying in Santa Monica.  It looks to be only about 20-25 minutes from Hollywood.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 4, 2008)

If they want to visit Hollywood, they can stay in Hollywood,(there's a nice Renaissance in Hollywood) or just up the road a bit at Universal City(a Sheraton or a Hilton) or they can go to West Hollywood or Beverly Hills and as suggested Santa Monica, which is a bit further than Beverly Hills.


----------



## Robert D (Nov 5, 2008)

We went to two Rose Bowl games - 2004 & 2005 and went to the parade both years.  Santa Monica and Beverly Hills are good choices of places to stay but they are very expensive this time of the year.  We got hotel rooms on Priceline both years. First year we stayed in Burbank at the Hilton by the Burbank airport which was not too far from Pasadena and the second year we stayed at the Hilton LAX which is quite a bit farther.  From what I remember, we paid about $75 a night versus $300 a night in Santa Monica or BH's.  As long as you get to the game very early (at least an hour and half before kickoff), you can find a parking place on the street if you're willing to walk a fair distance to the stadium (close to a mile), which is what we did. If you go to the parade, I'd suggest buying tickets in the grand stands where the TV cameras are, since you'll have a great view of the parade.  I forget the address of these stands but it's right after the parade turns right from Orange Grove (I think that's the name of the street), which is not too far from the start of the parade. We bought tix on Stubhub but you can also find them on Ebay, but be sure to get by the TV cameras as there are grandstands all along the route.


----------



## applegirl (Nov 5, 2008)

For lots of suggestions and detailed answers to your questions (although you are getting some good suggestions from above posts) you may want to visit the LA forum at tripadvisor.  There's an LA expert there screen name hopskipjump who knows heaps of info about LA.  He/she has lots of hotel suggestions too.

Janna


----------

